# 15% off sprint, 20% off att



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Is anyone getting the momentum rewards phone discounts? I wonder if they will take the percentage off of any plane / your existing plan. Is it really as simple as doing 50 rides and getting a 20% discount off of your phone bill?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

I wouldn't buy anything that uber recommends or let them get involved with any of my vendors.


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Is anyone getting the momentum rewards phone discounts? I wonder if they will take the percentage off of any plane / your existing plan. Is it really as simple as doing 50 rides and getting a 20% discount off of your phone bill?


I'm using the 20% off on AT&T. I was receiving 15% off for my military discount but I'll take any break I can get at this point.

Haven't used the discount at the car maintence places yet. I get free oil changes through my VW dealership and I already had a stash of car cleaning supplies.


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I used the 20% off AT&T reward. It used all my (pretty much useless) momentum points, but sure enough, it worked. I have a family plan, and the extra lines and whatnot didn't get discounted, but base $100 line did.

Overall, it takes off $20 a month from the bill, and took like five minutes to set up. Just wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I also did the AT&T discount and it took about $20 a month off my bill, so why not. Takes about 5 minutes online to do


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Saving $20 a month off of $100 phone bill is a nice perk. Would be good if they had other rewards that were beneficial!


----------

